# Tomato and Avocado Goat Cheese Crostini Recipe



## PA Baker (Jul 22, 2005)

*Tomato and Avocado-Goat Cheese Crostini*
Makes 35 to 40 crostini

Ingredients:


1 French baguette

1/3 cup olive oil
2 teaspoons garlic, minced
2 ripe avocados
4 ounces mild goat cheese
1/4 teaspoon salt
1 1/2 cups Roma tomatoes, seeded, 1/4 inch dice
2 tablespoons extra virgin olive oil
1/2 teaspoon salt
1/4 teaspoon black pepper, ground
1/4 cup fresh basil, chopped
small basil leaves for garnish

​Preparation:


Pre-heat oven to 350 degrees.

Slice bread into 1/4 inch thick diagonal slices. In small bowl, combine garlic and olive oil. Brush bread slices lightly with garlic oil. Arrange on sheet pans in single layers. Bake crostini for 10 to 15 minutes until golden brown and crisp. Remove from oven and let cool. These can be made ahead of time and stored in an airtight container. Be sure to let cool completely before storing.

In a bowl combine avocado, goat cheese and salt. Mix until smooth. (To make in advance, save avocado pit and bury in mixture to prevent browning.)

In separate bowl, combine tomato, extra virgin olive oil, salt, pepper and basil.

To serve, spread each crostini with about 1 tablespoon of avocado mixture, then top with tomato-basil mixture. Garnish with small basil leaves if desired.


----------



## jkath (Jul 22, 2005)

Oh my these sound wonderful!

(off to buy a french baguette.....)


----------



## kadesma (Jul 22, 2005)

Pa,

Thank you lunch was heavenly  Yep I ran to the store and got the ingredients and made this for lunch...Both daughters were very happy with the results. They both say Thank you too.
kadesma  Dinner what dinner?????


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Jul 22, 2005)

WOW!   That sounds GREAT!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PA Baker (Jul 23, 2005)

You're welcome, kadesma!  Glad you all enjoyed it so much!


----------



## kadesma (Jul 23, 2005)

PA Baker said:
			
		

> You're welcome, kadesma! Glad you all enjoyed it so much!


It was delicious   Thank you 
kadesma


----------



## Constance (Jul 23, 2005)

That sounds fantastic, P.A.  Think I'll make that for company!
Many thanks for sharing.


----------



## bluespanishsky (Jul 24, 2005)

mmm these sound amazing! I'll have to try them soon!  Thanks for posting that.


----------



## luvs (Jul 25, 2005)

i love your recipes, PA. these sound so awesome! karma for you!


----------

